# propranolol and caffiene



## martyboi (Sep 18, 2009)

Can i combine propranolol with caffeine or any other psycho-stimulant? would this possibly reduce the level of tachycardia and or anxiety, jitteriness?
or should i avoid this combination all together?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Normal doses of caffeine can of course be combined with Propranolol. High doses / overdoses of potent psychostimulants are a different story... pure beta blockers could make things even worse here, a drug like carvedilol (combined alpha-/beta blocker) would work in such cases.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

martyboi said:


> Can i combine propranolol with caffeine or any other psycho-stimulant? would this possibly reduce the level of tachycardia and or anxiety, jitteriness?
> or should i avoid this combination all together?


Not sure if this helps, but I've had a cup of coffee from Starbucks while on 20MG of propanolol. I wouldn't say I felt a lot of different, but I think it should be avoided.


----------



## Scott154 (Feb 24, 2010)

man I had .5 xanax and 20 mg inderal and a mocha starbucks and was passed out in a movie theater afterwards...I need to figure out a dosage that keeps me awake.


----------



## bahnhof (Jun 13, 2010)

If the problem is anxiety i would try to get off caffeine.


----------



## netsavy006 (Jul 11, 2010)

You can have caffeine (if not overdoing it) with propanolol but since propanolol can be used off label for tremors, don't expect it to have adequite control of that if you drink too much coffee.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Caffiene junkie here. Also a propranolol user. No noticeable difference.


----------

